# [eBay] PS4 mit 30 Spielen uvm



## Pupermann (26. Januar 2019)

*UPDATED: Siehe weiter unten (neuer Artikel im Angebot)
*


Wollte nur kurz mitteilen, das ich derzeit meine PS4 mit massig Spielen verkaufe:


DIe Beschreibung:


*PS4 Slim 500 GB mit 30 Spielen und 3 Serien sowie einem Film (BluRay)
*
Verkaufe meine* PS4 Slim* im *Top Zustand* *(*ohne Kratzer oder Ähnliches) *mit 500 GB Festplatte* 

(ohne Controller, den benötige ich noch als Anschlussmöglichkeit für den PC)

mit folgenden Spielen:

*Dark Souls 3 - Game of the Year Edition* (inkl. aller DLCs) (OVP)
*Bloodborne - Game of the Year Edition* (inkl. allen DLCs) (OVP)
*Final Fantasy XII - The Zodiac Age* (OVP)
*Final Fantasy X / X2 HD Remastered Edition* (OVP)

*The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition* inkl. aller DLCs (OVP)
*Deus Ex Mankind Divided* (OVP)
*Until Dawn* (OVP)
*Outlast Trinity Collection* (Outlast 1 + DLC + Outlast 2) (OVP)

*Call of Duty Black Ops 3* (OVP)

dem *BluRay Film 2012 *(OVP) 

und digital erworben (und bis auf Doom 2016 alle vorinstalliert):

*Stardew Valley*
*Hammerwatch
Nioh inkl. DLCs
Resident Evil 7*

*The Escapists 2
Salt and Sactuary
Duke Nukem 3D: 20th Anniversary World Tour
Enter the Gungeon*

*Hyper Light Drifter
Alien Isolation
Doom (2016)* (gekauft, muss noch gedownloaded werden)
*Broforce*

*Pillars of Eternity: Complete Edition (inkl. aller DLCs)
Lords of the Fallen
Titan Souls
Hotline Miami*

*Nuclear Throne
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
Dont Starve: Console Edition (inkl. aller DLCs)
Dont Starve Together: Console Edition* (Multiplayer Coop möglich, auch per Splitscreen)

*Darkest Dungeon*


Sowie den* gekauften jederzeit zum Streamen bereiten Serien aus dem PS Store*: (im Menü auswählbar)

*Game of Thrones Staffel 1
Game of Thrones Staffel 2
True Detective Staffel 1*

Und* 2 Themes* (inkl. Menümusik) vom Spiel *Dont Starve* (war im Paket enthalten)

*Der Account inkl. Passwort wird dann nach dem Kauf übermittelt.*
*Eine Änderung der Email-Adresse* inkl. Kontakt usw* erfolgt nach dem Kauf* selbstverständlich auch.

Ein Riesenpaket von einem *Gesamtwert von ca* *1140 €!* (zum Neupreis erworben inkl. Software OVP, digital und Serien)

zusammensetzend aus:
- 300*,-* EuroKonsole 
- 420,- EuroSpiele (OVP), 

- 380,- Euro Spiele Digital 
  (sehr großzügig berechnet, wahrscheinlich noch mehr, hatte bei einigen zeitlich begrenzten   Preisreduzierungen zugeschlagen)
- ca. 40,- Euro Serien (PSN Store)

Versendet werden kann auch per Hermes, würde ca. 10 bis 15 Euro betragen und wäre auf 500 Euro versichert.
*Selbstverständlich auch Abholung und Barzahlung vor Ort (Berlin) möglich*

Nach Kauf bzgl. dessen einfach mit mir in Kontakt treten.
Die PS4 Slim wurde 2017 erworben, ist also auch noch relativ neu.

Gern zur Verifikation und Echtheit auch ein Skype-Video Telefonat nach dem Kauf möglich.




Der Link:


https://www.ebay.de/itm/132928810835



--------------------------------------------------------------


*UPDATED:*

Jetzt derzeit wieder zu haben:

*Sanyo PLV-Z2 LCD HDTV Projektor *

der Neupreis betrug ca. 2200 Euro

Der Beamer befindet sich in einem sehr gutem Zustand, lediglich beim Aufhängen an der Decke ist damals ein kleiner Riss am Außengehäuse entstanden, welcher den Betrieb selbstverständlich in keinster Weise beeinflusst.

UND als großer Pluspunkt: Die Birne des Projektors wurde damals kürzlich erneuert (so ein Birnenwechsel eines Beamers kostet normal so zwischen 150 bis 300 Euro, je nach Projektormodell)


mitgeliefert wird die Original(beleuchtete)Fernbedienung des Projektors von Sanyo.

Bei Bedarf und Aufpreis müsste ich schauen ob ich noch die hochwertigen Anschlusskabel für den Anschluss an einen Receiver finde (um den Beamer an ein Heimkinosystem inkl. Konsolen anschließen zu können)

Versand oder Abholung und Barzahlung vor Ort (Berlin)

Verkaufspreis *200 Euro*

Bitte anschreiben bei Interesse, Fotos usw vorhanden

Bei Fragen, gerne fragen.


----------



## Cobblepot (26. Januar 2019)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich bei Ebay noch stärker hervorheben, dass kein Controller dabei ist und die Produktdetails entfernen. Bei den Produktdetails unter Zusätzliche Produkteigenschaften  ist der Controller nämlich mit aufgeführt. Du hast soviel fett geschrieben, da sollte die sehr wichtige Information mit dem Controller auch herbvorgehoben werden oder mit in die Überschrift. Wenn Du an den richtigen Käufer gerätst, der das überliest, macht der Terror und pocht auf die Prosuktdetails.

Auch sollte bei Ebay dringend ein Gewährleistungsausschluss mit rein, sonst hat der Käufer 24 Monate Gewährleistung. Davon wären zwar "nur" 6 Monate effektiv von Belang, aber muss ja nicht sein, wenn man es mit einem kurzen "Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung" vermeiden kann.

Viel Erfolg, ich tippe auf ~300 Euro.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2019)

verkaufst du deinen psn-account mit, oder wie? 
und warum hast du die ganzen infos zum inhalt gleich 5 oder 6 mal gepostet. was soll das?


----------



## Pupermann (26. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verkaufst du deinen psn-account mit, oder wie?
> und warum hast du die ganzen infos zum inhalt gleich 5 oder 6 mal gepostet. was soll das?



Ja hab ich eigentlich gar nicht, auch grad gesehen, sorry ich korrigiere es

Der hats mir erst gar nicht angezeigt da hab ichs nochmal reinkopiert

bzgl. des Controllers und der Produktdetails... die hab ich gar nicht eingeführt, das hat der automatisch gemacht, ich hatte eigentlich nur meinen Text verfasst. 

Bzgl. der Gewährleistung steht da in der techn. automatischen Beschreibung ja "
Rücknahmen: Keine Rücknahme"

(nicht das ich was zu verheimlichen hätte, die Konsole und das Zubehör ist in einem Top Zustand und eig. würd ich die auch gern behalten nur merke ich das ich zum einen eig sehr wenig damit Spiele in letzter Zeit und zum anderen hier auch noch die Switch hab, und mir eig davon dann eher Zelda und Mario usw holen wollte, da ich die mehr im Handheldmodus nutze),

 ja nun kann ich das mit dem Controller leider nicht mehr korrigieren, da schon Gebote drauf sind, dann lässt der Text sich nicht abändern hmm..

aber danke für die Tipps/Hinweise, das stimmt


----------



## Cobblepot (27. Januar 2019)

Pupermann schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Gewährleistung steht da in der techn. automatischen Beschreibung ja "
> Rücknahmen: Keine Rücknahme"



Das ist kein Gewährleistungsausschluss. Lies Dir das hier mal durch: https://pages.ebay.de/rechtsportal/private_vk_7.html


----------



## Pupermann (28. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gewährleistungsausschluss. Lies Dir das hier mal durch: https://pages.ebay.de/rechtsportal/private_vk_7.html



Hm ok..

naja auf jeden Fall weiß ich das die Konsole in einem Top Zustand ist es auch keine versteckten Mängel gibt,

Und das mit dem Controller steht ja im Text. Man liest sich ja auch eine Beschreibung eigentlich immer 2 mal durch (bevor man bei etwas kauft bzw mitbietet) besonders bei so einem langen Text.

Und erwähnt hab ich es ja. Aber ich wollte die Features und positiven Eigenschaften unterstreichen und nicht grad das was  negativ ist.

Media Markt schreibt in Anzeigen ja auch nicht dick auf dem Plakat *Das Angebot gilt aber nur bei einem Kauf von über 100 Euro, sondern erwähnt so etwas z.B. beiläufig.

Außerdem wer so ein riesiges Paket erwirbt mit Spielen im Wert von vielen hunderten Euros und Serien und dann über den fehlenden (doch trotzdem im Text drauf hingewiesen, das er fehlt) Controller einen Aufstand macht... naja ich weiß nicht...


----------

